# some pics of leona lewis shopping at mac



## matsubie (May 1, 2008)

i was just randomly browsing through some korean site and found these.

i personally don't think she's all that great but my boyfriend wants to pull all of his hair out whenever her song "bleeding love" plays on the radio.  

here's the link, enjoy.  i was trying to guess the products she was playing with but i pretty much just guessed the one and only obvious product: the 187. 

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2008/04...mac-cosmetics/


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

She has got good taste! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for sharing!


----------

